# Liberty & kids



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

AWWW! Too cute! I love their spotty ears!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

what cute lil faces!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What cuties! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look just like momma....too cute....congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank's everybody! I was so mad when I saw they were twin bucks.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

:drool: SOOOO CUTE!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG! MINI ME'S!!! LOL Love them! What a precious picture, and what precious babies!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice kids. They look thick. I really like the ears.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Aww they are soo adorable!


----------

